# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Milih nomer ID

## kodok.ngorek

Moderator/admin, klo ndaftar tapi pingin milih nomer IDnya bisa gak?
Biar dapat nomer cantik   ::   ::   ::  
Ntar klo boleh aku mbayar langsung tiga tahun dah   ::

----------


## hankoi

Mas Eko, 
Mau milih nomor berapa?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

eheheh Kayak SDSB jaman Dulu tapi kalo boleh saya juga mau ehehehhh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Tapi yg ini kagak pake hadiah Bro Irvan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Tapi yg ini kagak pake hadiah Bro Irvan


bukannya dapet baju ?  ::  eheheh nggak yah eheh

----------


## hankoi

Ngambil di toko baju sendiri tapi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Bayar sendiri juga

----------


## tenonx

lha kok sama juga idenya eheheheheh aku jg mau daftar klo dapat no cantik, tapi ngga tiga tahun deh... 
dok, kamu bayarin aku 2 tahun mau ga eheehehheh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

Perhatian perhatian..............

No. Cantik dapat anda peroleh dgn sangat mudah akan tetapi kami minta perhatian lebih pula gimana............?

syarat pertama:

jika dari mereka telah memiliki ikan juara juara sebanyak 3 buah dari kontes yg di lakukan oleh KOI's  dgn menunjukkan sertifikat juara yg KOI's keluarkan maka anda akan dapat no. cantik yg diinginkan.

syarat kedua:

anda membuat satu program atau kegiatan yg dapat dilaksanakan oleh kita semua para pecinta koi.

syarat ketiga:

anda dapat membawa sponsor utk majalah yg akan kami terbitkan dalam waktu dekat ini.

bagaimana.................?, adakah anda tertarik utk mendapatkan no. cantik itu................?

----------


## tenonx

udah semua kayaknya deh gue.... ehehheheheh pake ikan punya si bos   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

TPD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## steamkoi

eheheh tuhh dapetin deh nomer cantiknya  ::

----------


## tenonx

> Perhatian perhatian..............
> No. Cantik dapat anda peroleh dgn sangat mudah akan tetapi kami minta perhatian lebih pula gimana............?
> 
> syarat pertama:
> 
> jika dari mereka telah memiliki ikan juara juara sebanyak 3 buah dari kontes yg di lakukan oleh KOI's  dgn menunjukkan sertifikat juara yg KOI's keluarkan maka anda akan dapat no. cantik yg diinginkan.


ada tuh sertifikat juara kois mini kontes.... cuman 3 aja kan :P  :P 




> syarat kedua:
> anda membuat satu program atau kegiatan yg dapat dilaksanakan oleh kita semua para pecinta koi.


kemaren dah bikin GO.... boleh dianggap ga neh ?  ::   ::   ::  




> syarat ketiga:
> anda dapat membawa sponsor utk majalah yg akan kami terbitkan dalam waktu dekat ini.


bentar.... coba saya bujukin dulu deh  ::   ::   ::   ::  




> bagaimana.................?, adakah anda tertarik utk mendapatkan no. cantik itu................?


bagaimana?? bisa dapetin no cantik ga neh ???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

harusnya yang dapet nomer cantik sunterkoi Jakarta  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## veros

yang cakep (harus cewe) boleh deh dapet no cantik ,heheheheh langsung kesini saja. heheheheh
kalau laki yang cantik langsung kepak rudi juga biisaa...  ::

----------


## Penta

Pak Rudy Showa . . .
Kemarin saya sudah daftar jadi anggota KOI's . Sudah masuk belum email saya ? Mohon konfirmasi .

Untuk No. ID cantik : Syarat ke 1 saya sudah bisa . Syarat No. 2 & 3 : belum bisa . Jadi bagaimana dong ?   ::   ::  

Wes . . . embuhlah . . pokoke bisa jadi anggota dulu . Syukur bisa dapat No. ID cantik .  ::   ::  

Regards
Penta

----------


## showa

om Penta ini nomer cantiknya   ::     190506102

----------


## PutNus

> om Penta ini nomer cantiknya      190506102


Kalau saya  enggak mau nomor cantik, karena pernah dikasih Pak Ruddy/Showa , Nomor Lebih. iya kan Pak Ruddy?

----------


## spirulina

Nomor2 cantik pemilik Koi2 cantik....

----------

